# Teething at 15 months, worse than ever :-( Or is it something else??



## lylasmummy

Hello ladies, my LO is 15 months, and 2 back teeth came through about 3 weeks ago, they didnt really bother her too much, but today they seem to be coming through some more, and she is in soooo much pain, she has never been bothered by her teeth coming through before, but today she has cried like never before, she is also really hot. Im really worried that it might be something else. i always thought teething just caused winging, not full on pain crying!

Could this just be the teeth? Has anyone else's LO's cried uncontrollably just from teething pain? x


----------



## lylasmummy

No-one??


----------



## sarah0108

yes hun harriets 16months and the last few weeks have noticed what looks like SIX back teeth through!

shes been really sad and upset the last few months, and i now know why! x


----------



## cuteboots

My 15 month old is going through the same atm, calpol, neurofen or gum rubs don't seem to be helping, he's too old now for the ice cold spoon to help him. My daughter hand most of her teeth by now and she never went through this. Atm wiggles has 3 maybe 4 teeth coming through, even brushing them seems to make it worse. Ive no idea what to do for him to help its so hard, and to make it worse he isn't sleeping so has no real relief


----------



## mandarhino

My 16 month old is the same. Just had another bad night. I'm ready to collapse. Only 11 through so far so we've got a way to go. Gulp.


----------



## lylasmummy

Thanks for the replies, we are soooo tired today, we was all up all night, my hubby has had to take the day off work because we literally only had 30 mins sleep. Im going to Boots this morning to get some teeething granules see if they work. My best friend recommended Mediced, but Im a little nervous about that! My hubby is keen to try anything, he even mentioned whiskey, lol. Obviuosly we wouldnt really do that x


----------



## samsugar7

Jaden is currently cutting 7 teeth from what i can see, some just tight skin so will be breaking through asap and others a few mm through. He has been a right grump for about a month so i guesss this is what it has been. 

xx


----------



## Samemka

About a month ago Emma had awful teething pains, she'd never really suffered before but this was terrible - she now has 4 back/side teeth so no wonder she was in so much pain! So it'd be at a similar age to your LO so it could very well be that. We used Calbrufen or Calprofen, sorry I can't remember exactly what it's called....it's Calpol but stronger and it's in a silver box. I'm not convinced it made that much difference in the day but we'd give it to her before bed and she did seem to settle better.


----------

